Ask HN: Should I learn Haskell or OCaml? - allenleein
======
setra
Haskell is generally more popular, and has more active feature development. I
imagine Haskell is probably the better choice in the general case.

There are a few differences such as Haskell being Lazy and OCaml being strict.
The general way you write code will be similar as the semantics (besides
strictness) and syntax are fairly similar.

There are specific cases where the ecosystem may have better tools for X or Y
subject however this would depend on the particular domain.

------
Learn2win
Haskell

